
A New Persistent Attack Methodology Targeting Microsoft OWA - frozenice
http://www.cybereason.com/cybereason-labs-research-a-new-persistent-attack-methodology-targeting-microsoft-owa/
======
frozenice
Analysis PDF here: [http://go.cybereason.com/rs/996-YZT-709/images/Cybereason-
La...](http://go.cybereason.com/rs/996-YZT-709/images/Cybereason-Labs-
Analysis-Webmail-Sever-APT.pdf) They don't give information on how the DLL got
there in the first place, though.

